# Bubble glass for Intake



## Smoky Jordan (8/3/19)

Good morning 

Who has stock of the bubble glass for the Intake?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (10/3/19)

Morning 

Is there no vendors that sell this? Strange because it seems quite a popular tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/3/19)

PM @BumbleBee The Vape Guy and ask if the bubble glass for the iJust 3 (which he stocks) will fit the Intake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (10/3/19)

Hooked said:


> PM @BumbleBee The Vape Guy and ask if the bubble glass for the iJust 3 (which he stocks) will fit the Intake.


Ok thanks will do... very surprised no vendors stock them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (20/3/19)

Any vendors have the original bubble glass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (16/7/19)

Hi 

We have stock. Please see link: 

https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/intake-rta-replacement-glass/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

